# any interest in billet ADCOM endcaps?



## wheelieking71

not sure if this is the right place for this? or exactly how the rules work for selling things like that on here. but, i am contemplating whipping up some billet endcaps for my ADCOMs. as anybody with ADCOM expirience knows, the plastic mounting feet (and entire endcap really) are very fragile, and tend to break. i have seen all kinds of ghetto/hack repairs glued/screwed/and or bolted on to fix the issue. well, i am thinking i am gonna fix it proper like. its actually a pretty simple part, and will be easy to machine. but there will be quite a long cycle time due to the terminal holes being square with sharp inside corners. BUT, i assure, the parts will be bad-ass! uber bling for some awsome amps. as it stands, i am planning on making 4 sets for my 4 amps. but if there is interest i can make many more. i wont make much money off this project. i have to pay my boss for machine time/tooling. and if i payed myself for engineering/programming i would be going backwards fast at $100 a set. unless i was able to sell more than 15-20 sets i will just about break even at that price. i know there are LOTs of ADCOMs out there that cant be bolted down..............


----------



## Guy

I love the plan, and PM sent.


----------



## wheelieking71

more details soon.....


----------



## ollschool

Keep us informed...


----------



## wheelieking71

sorry for the crappy pic, but you get the idea:










got a couple small details to work out on the backside, and i need to order a couple odd-ball sized end-mills. but i may be makin' chips this weekend!!!!


----------



## wheelieking71

no chips this over the weekend. couldnt get on either mill at work. but, i have 12 hours reserved this coming weekend. bought and paid for! cant believe my boss charges me LOL. actually i can. its not the cheapest machine to run. at least i get a discounted rate. but i did spend a few more hours tweaking and fine tuning the program. i was going to wait till i cut one rough part to make sure i had the profile right before i went ahead and added all the chamfers, and tweaked the toolpath so it looks decent and doesnt take forever. but im pretty confident it will fit. i must have measured everything 100 times. here is an actual screenshot of the finished part. it looks a little nicer than the crappy picture i posted the other day:


----------



## alachua

Looks good man! How big a run are you planning on making?


----------



## wheelieking71

BLING! BLING!





































I am SOO not a photographer!! sorry for the crappy pics, but there is the first "prototype" test part. i cut this part just to prove out the basic profile, the hole locations, and the fit. i do have a few very small tweaks to make. but they are minor non-issue changes. and remember, this is just a test part, hence the sharp edges, couple scratches, and non-finished mounting feet. and none of the detail on the backside is done, i just faced it flat. i just needed to cut one to verify everything before i move on with the more involved details. and it looks like im good to go!! i personally think it looks bad-ass! and it looks soo much better in person than in my crappy pics. i am also going to start on a billet fan cover. so, anybody interested in owning a set or 3 or 4?


----------



## alachua

looks good, very impressed. What is nice is that the rest of the amp case is all metal, so one could, in theory, change the color of their amp from black to white if they wanted using the new endcaps.


----------



## wheelieking71

alachua said:


> looks good, very impressed. What is nice is that the rest of the amp case is all metal, so one could, in theory, change the color of their amp from black to white if they wanted using the new endcaps.


yep! you could do whatever you wanted. after i get this project nailed down i have a few more ideas up my sleeve. on some more "mainstream" amps that could use a little help. but im not quite ready to let the cat outta da bag on that yet.


----------



## mike_d_us_amp

Those look amazing. Great job........


----------



## dodgerblue

Just saw the pics , killer job Billie !! U know I need a pair, - lmk if I have something that interests u - audio wise that is .lol


----------



## wheelieking71

just ordered $380 worth of material today. my biggest hurdle has been devising a plastic insulator for the terminals (mostly because the waterjet department here at the shop is out of my hands) but i have to do it that way to keep cost down. if i tried to mill them i would be there forever. and thanks for the props guys!


----------



## bumpinP

subscribed


----------



## wheelieking71

bringing this back from the dead because, well, because i have finished parts!
this project had to take a 6 month hiatus because i took a new job. i didnt want to just jump right in to the "government" work before i proved myself to the boss. got comfortable with my responsabilities, and just generally made sure it was okay that i use the mans machine for my own "stuff". fast forward 6 months, the job rocks! and i have billet ADCOM end-caps. finally! of course i made the first set for myself. this is an amp my buddy Rick graciously gave me for giving him a hand. i should have refused, because it was way to generous of a gesture! but im a puss when it comes to an ADCOM and well, its mine now! LOL, i will just be in his debt forever. and here we go:










sorry for the crappy pictures. they look SOOOO much better in person.





































and there you have it. BLING BLING! if anybody wants a set, they are for sale. (i have 5 sets for 4 channels right now (not counting the "DODGERBLUE" set) and 2 channel sets are in the works)


----------



## dodgerblue

Ive looked at the pics 10 times or so and everytime i am impressed how that Adcom looks with your billet end plates ! Will look rediculous with your billet fan cover . Beuatiful work Bill !


----------



## wheelieking71

thanks Rick! that means alot coming from a fellow ADCOM aficionado. especially one who i know for a fact has dealt with the crappy mounting feet. you think the pics look good? wait till you see it in person buddy!


----------



## ISTundra

Looks great! Do you plan on polishing out the tool marks, anodizing, or what for the final finish?


----------



## wheelieking71

personally i prefer the tool marks. as far as i am concerned they are finished. but i am aware not everybody likes this look. they surely could be annodized easily! but that adds to the cost. and, i hate polished aluminum. so that option is out. again i know that is a personal preference. people are welcome to finish them however they like (if i even sell any LOL) black anno. would be cool, but it surely would not match the factory black. it would probly look good with the white though. i personally like the contrast of the natural machined finish against the white, or black. if it were up to me, i would clear anno. and be done. i already have enough cash, and time invested though. if i thought i was going to sell a few hundred sets, i would take a poll, and see what the amp owners wanted. but realistically, how many people still run ADCOMs that this natural finish isnt good enough for. after all, the MAIN reason for this projects existence is function! not looks. i would be willing to bet 7 of 10 ADCOMs still left out there have at least one foot broken clean off. these parts definately cure that problem. looking cool is just a byproduct of manufacturing.


----------



## whitet

Wow! Those do look great!

Love the look of the old Adcom. I would be interested if I had one  LOL

Great work!


----------



## wheelieking71

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS! 

here is a screen shot of what i think the fan shroud is going to look like:










i have been messing around with different designs for the vent holes for days now. i just want it to look nice and clean, and above all function. the stock part is rather restrictive. so this piece needs to do two things. one: let more air to the fan. and two: stay in the hole. the little plastic tabs that hold them in break off, and then your shroud falls out, or at the very least rattles around.

most of the other designs i came up with looked "cheap" to me. you know, kinda like gay-ass chrome wheels on a ricer. this one is all business, and thats what im after.


----------



## King

Do you have anything set up for the 4404 and the 4702? Do you offer a discount for ordering several sets?


----------



## wheelieking71

King said:


> Do you have anything set up for the 4404 and the 4702? Do you offer a discount for ordering several sets?


YEP! check my for sale thread. 4702 is in the works. im waiting on a set of stock ends from a friend. once they show up, 4702 parts will be a couple weeks out. and there are discounts for multiples!


----------



## King

Do you have a line on the bolts? The factory bolts are going to look terrible with those.


----------



## dodgerblue

Just a heads up to future owners of Bills Adcom end caps, pictures don't do them justice .The Fan cover looks and feels amazing also . 
You guys are going to Wet your Panties when you get them in your hands !


----------



## King

dodgerblue said:


> Just a heads up to future owners of Bills Adcom end caps, pictures don't do them justice .The Fan cover looks and feels amazing also .
> You guys are going to Wet your Panties when you get them in your hands !


What do you mean when we get them in our hands? I'm that way now and I don't have mine yet! :laugh:


----------



## wheelieking71

dodgerblue said:


> Just a heads up to future owners of Bills Adcom end caps, pictures don't do them justice .The Fan cover looks and feels amazing also .
> You guys are going to Wet your Panties when you get them in your hands !


does that explain the dark spot in the carpet next to the steps going into my "man-hole" Rick? (SNAP! that didnt sound good! LOL) just kidding guys, thanks for the props Rick!!! that means alot comeing from a guy who has run the gamut of world-class amps. inc. several TRU's, and Sinfoni's!! and knows ADCOM's even better than i do! 
King, i cant wait to see a 4702 dressed in billet! that is gonna be the ****! and the envy of every single mother-effer who has ever dreamed of owning the holy-grail of kick-ass! ****, i cant wait to even get your stock parts in the damn mail so i can say i touched part of a 4702 LOL.


----------



## King

Are you planning anything for the line drivers?


----------



## wheelieking71

i hadnt, no. they tend to get stashed away out of sight, and dont have the broken rediculous plastic feet issues. by the way, i am just about done drawing up your parts king! hoping to run parts this weekend. we got slammed at work though. i may have to work-work saturday.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Not a Adcom user, but hats off, that's fookin SEXY...


----------



## wheelieking71

thanks man! the purpose of them is to provide secure and reliable mounting of the amplifier. SEXY is a byproduct! and a damn cool one if i might say so myself!


----------



## King

wheelieking71 said:


> i hadnt, no. they tend to get stashed away out of sight, and dont have the broken rediculous plastic feet issues. by the way, i am just about done drawing up your parts king! hoping to run parts this weekend. we got slammed at work though. i may have to work-work saturday.


100% true on all accounts. I can't wait to get these things in! I wonder if they help the heatsink?


----------



## wheelieking71

FINALLY got a chance to get a decent amount of time on the machine this weekend! been here since 6am this morning. and im gonna do it again tomorrow. hope to wrap up the current orders tomorrow, and ship first of the week.

here are 2 5475 terminal-ends ready to flip:










the right one comes out, and the left moves to the right. new piece of stock goes in left. cycle time here is about 40minutes. cycle time for this process on the vent ends is about 85minutes! i wish i had a 20,000rpm spindle. i could cut that way-way down. but im stuck at 12k. speaking of vent ends:



















i will have some 4702 teasers for King here shortly!


----------



## wheelieking71

it just occured to me that i never put pics of the finished fan-shrouds up in here. they have been done for a while. look like this:


----------



## Viggen

Looking good... can't wait to get them!!!!

FWIW I need two for GFA-5275's & one for my 5475, not sure if I mentioned that.....


----------



## wheelieking71

yep! i know what you need! the last 5275 cap is in the machine running OP1 right now. then i have to flip all the 5275's and 4702's and run OP2. all the 4-ch stuff is ready for OP3. then stand them all up and run OP3 (the holes and C'bores in the mounting feet), then they are DONE!

and i now have 2-sets of caps for every model "in-stock", except the 4702. i only ran two sets for the monster. i want to wait untill Mr. King proves the fittment on his beast's untill i run more. but i am very confident they are going to fit just fine.


----------



## wheelieking71

4702 caps!










amplifier cap:










power supply cap:










they are sitting in front of a stock set of 4702 parts that "King" was very gracious to provide. and the parts in the pic, along with another set are his.


----------



## dodgerblue

AHH-HA ! so thats what youve been doing all weekend ! The results are beautiful man !!


----------



## wheelieking71

thanks Rick! yea, been hiding at the shop all weekend. workin' harder than i do during the week! LOL


----------



## King

*drool*


----------



## Viggen

very....very....cool..... awesome job!!!

Can't wait to get mine in the mail.... just bummed my car is only going to get 1 amp...... the other two will have to wait until my next car


----------



## King

Got my 4702 caps a few weeks ago and they are AMAZING! I thought they were awesome in pictures but pictures just don't do them justice. These things are BEEFY. Once I get some free time I'll install them on the amps and get some pics. Can't wait to get the 4404's!


----------



## wheelieking71

THANKS KING!
I have your 4404's half done. need to find some mill-time and finish them up! i am very-very glad you like them!


----------



## King

I received a few billet fan covers today. I wasn't all that interested in a set because they looked to "bling" in the pictures for my tastes. Holy **** do pictures lie. They look AMAZING in person. I now have to buy more to convert all my Adcom's over. You are a bad man ... a VERY BAD MAN! :lol:


----------



## Viggen

yea, no bling at all with these end plates... they look SWEET!!!!


----------



## King

Viggen said:


> yea, no bling at all with these end plates... they look SWEET!!!!


The end plates I was fine with because they served a purpose. My fans had ZERO problems keeping up with the cooling on my amps. However once I got the fan covers in my hands ... they aren't "bling" they are just awesome. Some things just shouldn't be machined aluminum, or shouldn't have aluminum accents. These things not only should, if you don't buy them you are missing out on awesome. I can't explain it any better than that. I look at some people who buy all that billet aluminum **** and throw it all over their car and HATE HATE HATE it. This looks oh so right.


----------



## legend94

just wanted to say i am glad the adcom weak link has been fixed and you truly did them justice! you could have charged dodgerblue double or triple! i know he would have paid it!


----------



## wheelieking71

thanks for all the HUGE props guys!!!! it really means alot. this is what i do. i am a CNC machinist, and i love to make functional parts out of aluminum. my forte' is obsolete parts for the semiconductor industry. or parts that are just to expensive for refurb houses to buy from the OEM's. a part similar to these for the semiconductor industry would cost approximately $600ea. from an OEM. so you can see why i stay busy! the only aspect of my job i dont like, is i rarely get to see what the finished parts actually do! some of them are just crazy complex, and look awsome when finished. but i have no idea what they actually are! i enjoy making my own stuff because i know exactly what it is. and why i am making it. i have owned sooo many ADCOMs with broken feet, or passed on buying an amp simply because the caps were trashed. the function, and durability of these is very refreshing. looks are just a byproduct LOL. although, i must admit, they are damn sexy!


----------



## Dubstep

You know a set of long Billet grills would be soo cool!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Just thought about the terminal block issue, you could always buy a 3D plastic printer and build you some perfectly fitted terminals with no worries about the terminals touching or strands falling inside.

Love the work. Wish I could be a CNC machinist. Good luck on the M-Series project you got going on. I got the M25 put together also replaced its caps and an M50 I picked up non-working (now working, bua hahhaha ha *evil laugh*)


----------



## wheelieking71

TrickyRicky said:


> Just thought about the terminal block issue, you could always buy a 3D plastic printer and build you some perfectly fitted terminals with no worries about the terminals touching or strands falling inside.
> 
> Love the work. Wish I could be a CNC machinist. Good luck on the M-Series project you got going on. I got the M25 put together also replaced its caps and an M50 I picked up non-working (now working, bua hahhaha ha *evil laugh*)


What did you think of that M25? Kind of strange how the heat-sink never had any screws in it, huh!

I listened to it in my den for a couple weeks. It sounded great. Glad it went to a good home!

And on the terminals. I have grabbed them and pulled, pushed, tugged. They aren't going anywhere. It would be damn near impossible for them to short. If they do, you have something going on that is much worse than the terminals shorting. Like a car-accident!


----------



## kosscher

HI

Do you still have a pair for GFA 5475 and maybe with fan cover.
Another question if someone can help me (PM) with the user manual for above mentioned.


----------



## wheelieking71

I don't have anything in stock right now. And usually don't run them until I get a few sets ordered. That seems to happen a couple times a year. I just ran a batch 2 months ago, so it may be a while before they run again (if ever! LOL).

If you must have a set, I can surely set-up and run one set. But, you will pay for the set-up. The price would be about double.

PM me your email, and I can send you a PDF of the manual.


----------



## Dubstep

I bought some billet for my 4702, and the machine work is very nice! Makes these amps look like a million bucks. Bill, im still searching for the mil spec connectors I want to use, trying to find reasonable price on them, these are super expensive!


----------



## ppia600

Very nice idea and work, I saw a set of these on ebay and wondered who thought them up.


----------



## Dubstep

Bills work is top notch on the endplates. But since then I found google sketchUp and have got crazy with it and designed a 1 piece billet tops for the 4702 set to go with the endplates that look like it belong 50 yrs from now.. I have guy who says he can convert the sketchup to gcode no prob needed. he runs a new wicked new 5axis okuma $ and couple others but the surface finish on the okuma is dam near like a mirror. impeccable machine work and flawless cad design $ assistance.. This one of a kind adcom will use very high quality ( metal anodized black) mil-spec circular connectors ($$$) for all connections between power supply and output section for that 'belongs at nasa look.. all components will be tolerance match for S$G's it will be a 4702 for the record books, the reference 4702! I averaged the cost and its in the g's.. capacitor options are from 450-1200+ Ill post pics when I get a decent presentable image to share and parts ordered. I have Bills endplates and thats all i needed to see to see that it needs to be taken to the next level from there.. Bill or rekindled the flame for car audio and badass amps! Custom billet heatsinks, all one off. it will be coveted oneday!~ As are the R series were to the Orions, NT's, monolithic, Milbets E7 Esoterics, LP's etc. With 5 axis thing can get really interesting..


----------

